# Any recommendation on "quiet" chain?



## Qubeley (Mar 17, 2002)

For people who has use different 1/8 chains, which one seems the quietest? I am using Campy Pista crank and Euro-Asia cog, the chain line is fine, but it's really LOUD. The noise comes from the chain link contacting the teeth. It's drving me nuts.
Any recommendations? I am using low end Izumi (not the NJS one) chain right now.


----------



## samcat (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wippermann works for me...dead quiet and long lasting...*

Weißstern (White Star) 152..one of the best values for the buck around. Bushing chain...shiny and silver. Around $15.00.

Business Cycles in Miami has them. John Dacey, the owner, is one of the most savy track guys around. 

I think that I've bought a couple from Airbomb in Calif., too. Lots of track and SS stuff there, also.

PH

Edit:

I assumed, when I responded to your post last nite, that you were running an all 1/8th drivetrain. If EITHER (or both) chainring and cog are 3/32nd, and you're running a 1/8th chain...of any make...you'll have a noise issue. 

Also, if you've set your wheel too far back and cause too much chain tension, you'll hear popping noises and feel some low level vibration...maybe even hear a very faint "grinding" noise.

When you turn the crank by hand, bike in a stand, check for binding...a signal that your CR is not centered properly and/or that your chain tension is too great.

All things adjusted properly, you'll be riding a stealthy steed.

PH


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a KMC chain, on a Surly cog/Salsa ring, or a Shimano BMX free/shimano ring. Both are extremely quiet, even though the shimano ring is an old derailleur-type ring. I regularly startle crackheads when I ride through the park.

Maybe the thing is loud if you aren't using track cogs?


----------



## joe friday (Jun 15, 2003)

*Oh, there's "centered" and then there's centered.*

more than likely it's the orientation of the cog to the chainring, eventhough the wheel is
centered in the frame doesn't mean that the cog is in the correct plane--this is assuming
you havve a darn near perfect chainline to begin with 
"just my humble experience"


----------

